# Welse für Gartenteich?



## R8. (10. Mai 2010)

Hey!

Freunde haben mich gefragt ob es einen Wels für ihren Teich gibt der so ungefähr so groß wie ein Goldfisch wird. Welche weren (falls es welche gibt ) für ein Gartenteich geeignet ?

Ich danke schonmal für eure Antworten !


----------



## teichmichl (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welse für Gartenteich?*

Es gibt Katzenwelse.Diese werden ca 25cm gross.
Die Tierchen bekommt man in jedem gut sortierten Baumarkt oder Zoohandlung.

Gruss Michael


----------



## canis (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welse für Gartenteich?*

Moin

Katzenwelse werden nicht 25 cm lang, sondern manchmal rund doppelt so gross. Für den "gewöhnlichen" Gartenteich sind sie also weitgehend ungeeignet (und für dein 50-Liter-Teich sowieso - obwohl ich fast sicher bin, dass du das Volumen wohl falsch angegeben hast). Es müsste schon ein etwas grösserer Fischteich sein, damit sich die Tiere auch wohl fühlen und artgerecht abwachsen können. 

Es gibt einige tropische Welse, die man u. U. auch im Kaltwasseraquarium halten kann. Den Winter bei uns werden sie draussen aber nicht überstehen und sind also für die Teichhaltung ungeeignet. 

LG
David


----------



## Mr Brain (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welse für Gartenteich?*

Hallo,

Die einzigsten geeigneten Welse für einen normalgroßen Teich, jedenfalls von der Größe her (40cm) sind Katzenwelse.
Hatte selbst 6 Jahre lang 3 Katzenwelse im Teich. Anfangs waren die nur knapp 8 cm groß und man hat sie nur bei klaren Teichwasser gesehen. Jedoch wurden sie sehr schnell bis zu 40 cm groß und auch handzahm - fraßen Pellets aus der Hand und ließen sich streicheln. Das einzige Problem war nur, dass ihre Mäuler immer größer wurden und sie dann ganze junge Koi ca 10-15cm mit einem Mal verschluckt haben. Zum überfluss haben die noch versucht die anderen Fische anzufressen und beim Füttern schon mal ab und und zu einem in die Hand gebissen- spitze kleine Zähne. Als sie sich dann noch vermehrt haben und Teich durch diese Monofischkultur drohte umzukippen musste ich in mühevoller Arbeit alle Welslarven rausfischen und die Elternfische auch, da sonst der ganz Teich dem Verderben ausgeliefert worden wäre. Hab zum Glück alle herausgekriegt und jetzt seit 5 Jahren 2 __ Störe drin. Zwar nicht handzahm, aber besser für die anderen Fische.

Mein Tipp, wenn du den andern Fischen was gutes tun willst, hol dir keine Welse. Aber wenn du für kleine Teiche Bodenbewohner suchst sind Gründlinge geeignet.

MfG


----------



## randy.eching (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welse für Gartenteich?*

Hallo

ich habe im Sommer einen Wabenschilerwels drin bei meinen __ Schildkröten

gruß Randy


----------



## Boxerfan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welse für Gartenteich?*

Hei, bei Deiner größe von 500 l würde ich keine Welse einsetzen. Ich selber habe 2 Albinowelse im teich (12.000 l). Die beiden sind ca. 70 cm lang.Katzenwelse werden auch 40 - 50 cm.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## R8. (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welse für Gartenteich?*

aber ich habe nicht geschrieben das sie in meinen teich sollen oda????? bei freunden bzw. unseren nachbarn die haben auch ein einfamilien haus und die haben in ihrem hintergarten einen großen teich ! aber danke erstmal für eure infos


----------

